# !!!!Stephen Murray needs help. Please read!!!!!



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Stephen Murray Fund...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is extremely sad. Here is a press release...

http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/news/ar...636876,00.html

"Stephen Murray is a BMX Athlete that could use help from the BMX community. Stephen is a professional dirt jumper that is well known for his amazing tricks like double back flips, 360 back flips, turndown back flips and so much more.

Stephen Murray came to the United States from New Castle Great Britain over 10 years ago with a dream of riding with the best athletes in the sport. He came over here originally as a BMX racer but quickly took to Dirt Jumping and Freestyle in the scene of Huntington Beach and Sheep Hills.

2001 and 2002 marked the biggest year for Stephen Murray of his career. He won the Gold Medal in Dirt Jumping at X Games and back to back wins at the Gravity Games, the two biggest contests at the time.

Stephen is quoted on his own riding style, "I go 110%, go big and send it!" (EXPN.com)

On Friday June 22nd at the AST Dew Tour BMX Dirt Finals in Baltimore, MD, Stephen Murray took a horrific fall on the final set of the dirt section while sending a double back flip. Stephen has received career ending injuries to his spinal cord and vertebrae.

Unlike the NFL or other major professional sports, which have unions that provide funds to athletes who are injured, BMX has nothing like this. BMX however is much more like a family than any other sport. Now is the time we need to reach out and support one of our family members like never before.

The injuries that Stephen sustained are no doubt going to affect him for a life time. Medical bills alone can reach astronomical dollar amounts. As a BMX community we have the power to help him. Stephen is a young 27 years old and is the financial provider for a wife and two young children.

This message has the potential to reach millions. Even if you are only able to donate $1 if we did it all together we can accomplish a great deal. This is for real, this is an opportunity to help out one of the most loved riders in our sport. Please find it in your hearts to contribute any dollar amount that you can, and say a prayer for Stephen Murray and his family in this difficult time.

Here are three ways you can contribute:
Email [email protected] with the dollar amount you would like to contribute. You will then receive an email back with the invoice that leads you directly to a Pay Pal Secure account where you can pay by credit card or bank account number.

Mail a check payable to Stephen Murray Family Fund:
92 Corporate Park Ste. C #171
Irvine, CA 92606

Make a bank deposit or wire funds directly to:
Stephen Murray Family Fund
Bank of America
4500 Barranca Parkway
Irvine, CA 92614
Routing # 121000358
Account # 1015867459

If you are a minor get your parents permission first. Donate today, don't hesitate. "


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for putting this up over here, Zach. Here is an update from his family...

"Firstly, he has suffered a very serious spinal injury. He has crushed his 3,4 and 5th cervical vertebrae and consequently suffered some damage to his spinal chord. He had a 7 hour operation on saturday to stabilise the chord and relieve some pressure. The front of his vertebrae were shattered and has been replaced. 

Following a day of rest (sunday), he today goes in for a further 7 hour surgery to repair the back of his 3,4 and 5 vertebrae. This should allow some of the swelling to go down. 

To let you know how things change, on saturday we were told he had no movement below his neck. Following saturdays surgery, we were all surprised when he shrugged his shoulders and now has some sensation on his upper left side of the body. This was really encouraging. 

He is on a ventilator and therefore isn't able to talk but communication is possible. He is aware of his condition and is coping better than all of us. Don't forget how strong he is! 

On friday we are expecting the ventilator to come out of his mouth and inserted in his neck which should make communication better, and him more comfortable. 

He is in surgery now so the next update maybe tomorrow."


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i was watching that comp. on TV when it happened... 
horrible, just horrible!

Nyquist was actually in tears when he won the DJ comp, it was a grim day for everyone.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Thanks for putting this up over here, Zach. Here is an update from his family...
> 
> "Firstly, he has suffered a very serious spinal injury. He has crushed his 3,4 and 5th cervical vertebrae and consequently suffered some damage to his spinal chord. He had a 7 hour operation on saturday to stabilise the chord and relieve some pressure. The front of his vertebrae were shattered and has been replaced.
> 
> ...


incouraging news,,.....I will donate 50 bucks


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the guy is flat out insane


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the guy is flat out insane


Yeah, Stephen is one of the best dirt jumpers ever. He is one of the few to do double flips and 360 flips. He was the first to do turndown 360 flips and turndown to x-up 360 flips. The guy always goes big, so unfortunately, he's had a history of gnarly crashes. That one was from the Dew Tour last year.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm broke but I can kick down $20.


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

That's terrible, I'm in for $50. I don't even want to watch that crash video.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear this, BMX DJ'ers are allot of where MTB DJ is today. It really sux when someone in the extreme sports gets injured whether it's mild abrasions to life threatening. Life is short & we all must enjoy it to the fullest. Sounds like there is great promise for recuperation, my prayers to Stephen & family.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the guy is flat out insane


dude he was like 100ft in the air in the first jump, jesus christ


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Bump. Help a brother out.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Bump. Help a brother out.


Cross post in other forums to spread the word.


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Maybe the mtbr mods can sticky this to every forum for a month or so??? :thumbsup:


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Wow... unbelievable...

I'll donate what I can, after rent I think I can spare $25. His family needs it more than I.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks zach.

stephen is a rad guy, and so is his fam. hope they can get through this one.

I used the email addy to send $$ over PayPal.

-andrew


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Sheepish said:


> thanks zach.
> 
> stephen is a rad guy, and so is his fam. hope they can get through this one.
> 
> ...


Andrew, where the fyck are you? I've been calling your silly as$ for 2 days. I'm leaving for Woodward in the morning. Call me up. Pronto.:madman:


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

The only part of the Dew Tour I saw was when they were doing the park comp..... I dont even want to see when he crashed it sounds so horrible... I hate to see another rider go down like that. 

My prayers go out to the family and Stephen.


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for posting this up Zach. I'm really truly sorry to hear this. I got a lotta respect for what BMX'ers do and Stephen Murray is one of the best. Great rider, great personality...a great rep for BMX as a sport. We owe riders like Murray a great debt of gratitude for their sacrifices, and for bringing action sports to the level it is today. Opening the worlds eyes to "other" sports...like ours.

Thanks Stephen and God bless!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Update from his brother...*

"Yesterday was quite a big day for everyone. The general surgeon arrived to discuss his tracheotomy operation which should hopefully be a temporary measure rather than a permanent fixture (amazing). This procedure takes the respirator out of his mouth and into his throat relieving pressure off his voice box. They will also take out the feed tube from his mouth and insert this into his stomach. This leaves his mouth free and should be a lot more comfortable for him. It should also enable him to mouth words over the coming weeks, something which has been really frustrating for him. They hope to do this today.

Today, they also plan to operate to put a filter into his vena cava vein to prevent the build up of blood clots along with an MRI to check on the status of his neck.

Quote of the day came from the director of the neurotrauma team.

"he's not going to end up like Christopher Reeve"

This, as you can imagine, was a massive boost for everyone. There are plenty of rumors still flying round that he'll be riding by xmas, he's gonna be able to walk etc. etc. The only thing to listen to is this blog/update. He has sustained a life altering injury and we have come to terms with the fact that he may never walk again. The most we could ever hope for at this moment is for some use of his upper body and the ability to breath on his own in the future.

He did also manage to tell my Mam "happy birthday" for today!

Last night his friends from england, Scott Edgworth and Marco Delisola flew in which put a smile on his face.

The comments on this site (and others) and emails we have received are so comforting to us, and they will be even more comforting to Stephen over the coming weeks when we are able to read them out to him.

Thanks again.

Updates to follow

Murrays"


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*wow*

I'm really sorry to hear this. Stephen IS an incredible rider and will hopefully astound us with a triumphant recovery. Get well soon brutha!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> "Yesterday was quite a big day for everyone. The general surgeon arrived to discuss his tracheotomy operation which should hopefully be a temporary measure rather than a permanent fixture (amazing). This procedure takes the respirator out of his mouth and into his throat relieving pressure off his voice box. They will also take out the feed tube from his mouth and insert this into his stomach. This leaves his mouth free and should be a lot more comfortable for him. It should also enable him to mouth words over the coming weeks, something which has been really frustrating for him. They hope to do this today.
> 
> Today, they also plan to operate to put a filter into his vena cava vein to prevent the build up of blood clots along with an MRI to check on the status of his neck.
> 
> ...


better news...my 50 goes in their account tomorrow


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the guy is flat out insane


SMT, was this the video of the crash that is the cause of all this? I assume not since he was able to walk away, but it looked really bad....

Healing vibes his way......


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

That sounds promising! 
Stephan must have an amazing amount of drive and dedication to have gotten as good as he is on a bike. When he turns that focus on his recovery, I'll bet he beats everyone's expectations!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

bullit71 said:


> was this the video of the crash that is the cause of all this?


No. That video is from last year's Dew Tour. Same trick, though. Except this time he bailed out halfway through the 2nd flip and landed on his head.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

now a public service announcement

this should be a big reminder...at any time something drastic could happen in our sport...we are constantly pushing the limits....make sure you are insured for injuries....something like a 1500 deductable, 20% to 2500.00 and everything above $2500 covered will run under 50 a month.....no use being in debt because you have an appendix removed......one thing though ...as a pro this guy should have had an insurance that pays his bills if he hurt himself bad...

Failure to Prepare, is preparing to fail - J Wooden

this is important stuff and only an ignorant will try to flame this


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

Anyone know where we can see video of the crash?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

VooDoo13 said:


> Anyone know where we can see video of the crash?


As far as I know, the BMX world has wiped it off the map. It's just something that doesn't need to be seen.

All the heads have been told to get rid of it if they see it.


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

*How you can help*

OUR LOCAL PRO RIDER STEPHEN MURRAY WENT DOWN HARD ON A DOUBLE BACK FLIP AND LANDED ON HIS NECK @ THE DEW TOUR ON FRIDAY AND NEEDS YOUR PRAYERS. WORD IS HE MIGHT HAVE BROKE 3 VERTEBRAES IN HIS SPINE. PLEASE PRAY FOR HIM AND HIS FAMILY TO HANG IN THERE AND HOPE FOR THE BEST, THIS IS A SERIOUS INJURY! THIS IS HOW MUCH LOVE STEPHEN HAS FOR DIRT BMX!

There will be a benifit jam on July 4th and also July 7th at the comound in Perris, CA. All donations will go straight to the family. For more information please go to http://www.dacompound.com/


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

you all dont need to sit there and say "im giving xx.xx amount" it doesnt matter how much, you dont need to brag, just give what you can if you can


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Updates*

7-2
Stephens had a bit of an up and down time over past few days. There are lots of complications associated with such an injury and these are the main concerns at the moment, as opposed to just thinking about letting the bones in his neck heal. Things like fevers, high temperature, breathing complications (his lungs still aren't working efficiently for him to breathe on his own so he's still on the life support machine/respirator), O2 and CO2 levels in his blood, avoiding pneumonia etc. etc.

Yesterday his breathing showed some signs of improvement and he was able to breathe on his own with the respirator machine still working, but mainly as back up. Today, the machine has been turned back up as he took a bit of a backwards step, but we have come to terms with the fact that there isn't always going to be positive news. Its definitely a rollercoaster!

He slept most of today but did manage a huge smile when i read him out a message from Andy Ruffell!

Thanks for all the support, it really is overwhelming.

Murrays

7-3
Unfortunately Stephen has developed pneumonia as a side effect of his injury. The hospital assures us that this is commonly associated with spinal chord injuries so we're confident that with antibiotics they can get this under control. As a result of this he has really high temperatures and sleeps for most of the day. He's also suffering from bad nightmares as a side effect of one of the sleeping aids they are giving him so they are changing this. Poor kid has all this to deal with alongside his broken neck. This has knocked his breathing ability back quite a bit so we are no further forward with getting him off the ventilator and he is still in intensive care.

He'll eventually come through this though and hopefully we can start thinking of the best rehab facility for him to go to. We have a meeting with the Christopher Reeve foundation on thursday who have kindly offered their support and guidance.

Updates to follow

Murrays

7-5
Alright, Martin flew back to the UK last night and has asked me to take over the updates until he returns. 
Some good news yesterday, the hospital changed Stephen's medication and the nightmares and hallucinations he was having have since gone away. His temperature fluctuated yesterday peaking at 103 but is now back down to just below 101. The hospital have explained that this is to be expected and we're hoping that it will return to a more normal level. 
We appreciate that a lot of you are worried about the pneumonia but this is almost par for the course and the fact that the hospital caught it early and are treating it with anti-biotics can only be a good thing. 
Although Stephen's visitors are restricted to family, we decided to make an exception when Travis Pastrana dropped in 10 minutes after Martin left for England.(unlucky Muzz) This was a huge boost for Stephen and definatlty put a smile on his face. 
Today has been a quiet, settled day of rest, which is greatly needed since he is still in critical condition. Melissa has been by his side all day while Cynthia and I have been in meetings for 7 hours with various organisations relating to rehab. 
Please keep your E mails coming as they are a great source of support to Stephen and his family alike. The amount of concern and support from everyone has been nothing short of phenomenal and is very much appreciated. 
Believe.


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

Best regards and godspeed recovery!
Everyone that rides and pushes their limits deserves many kudos!
mahalo
;+Q


----------



## fragy (Apr 21, 2007)

come on Geordie boy pull through, hang in, all the best.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Updates*

Updates from the family...

7-7
"First of all, Stephen and his family would like to send thanks out to everyone around the World who have sent messages and well wishes, it is a source of inspiration for all of them. They would like to send out special thanks to the medical team at the Dew Tour and the Paramedics in the Ambulance who gave Stephen mouth to mouth and CPR. It is hard to put into words their gratitude.They cannot thank them enough. 
Today has been a better day. The pneumonia is now in remission and his temperature has dropped for the first time to under 100 and is now at 99.7. 
He still remains on the ventilator but they are slowly weening him off and we remain optomistic. 
Today, Stephen has been in the wheelchair twice for 2 hours each time, which is tough because it's very uncomfortable and hard to get used to because it makes him dizzy. 
This morning a DVD with well wishes from riders who attended Red Bull Elevation in Whistler, Canada arrived and Stephen was stoked to see it although he was disappointed that there was no footage of the actual contest. He has asked to see footage of the crash from Baltimore. The fact that he wants to see it and know what happened is a sign of how mentally strong he is. 
Tomorrow Cynthia and I are flying to Denver to see Craig Rehab Centre, which is predominately for Athletes like Stephen. The average age there is 33 and they are known for aggressive Rehab therapy. Also we are looking at Shepherd in Atlanta Georgia later in the week. Where he has his Rehab is vital to his recovery and so we feel we should visit each facility before making a decision. 
Melissa will be at Stephen's bedside whilst we travel. Jeff and Stephen's Grandad arrive on Monday a couple of hours before we return. 
Thank you once again for all your love and support. 
Keep it coming."

7-10
"Sorry for the wait for this latest update, the trip to Denver and the fact that so much has happened in the last 48 hours that it's hard to comprehend. 
OK, the last couple of days have certainly been a rollercoaster. First of all, Sunday, Stephen was exhausted due to lack of sleep, however, his pneumonia has almost passed and his temperature is near normal and his lungs are improving. So, Melissa has been awesome and supported him whilst Cynthia and I have travelled 5600 miles, 4 plane journeys in 26 hours to Craig Hospital in Denver Colorado and back. This was an experience but that's another story. The most positive thing that came out of this trip is that Craig is definately the place that Stephen should have his Rehab.Tomorrow, Wednesday, the Craig hospital, is flying a nurse to Baltimore to see if Stephen is ready to fly to Denver, this could happen as soon as Thursday or next Monday, depending on when we can organise the Air ambulance. Stephen is definately focussed on getting out of ICU and geting into Rehab and we will update you as and when. 
Yesterday, Stephen's Dad, Jeff, and his Grandad, Bob arrived from the UK, this put the biggest smile on his face you can imagine. This is a huge support for the rest of the family. 
Today has been extremely busy and somewhat tiring but very productive for Stephen. He recieved 4 distinguished visitors.The first was Wade Martin, President of the Dew Tour, who flew in from Chicago, specifically to see Stephen for the day. This was amazing and the family would like to thank him for the time and everything he and the Dew Tour have done for Stehen and continue to do since the accident. The next two were Dr John McDonald( a true inspiration)(Google him) and Patrick Rummerfield( Google him aswell)(unbeilievable). Dr McDonald will be his outpatient rehab Dr, after Stephen has finished at Craig. However, the biggest smile on Stephen's face appeared when Brian Foster (BMX legend and one of Stephen's hero's) came to visit. 
Stephen says he is now over ICU and his main focus is getting well enough to take the Air Ambulance journey to Denver ASAP. 
We have had so many headaches with Stephen's health insurance, so next time anybody has anything to say about the NHS, thank your lucky stars you live in the UK. 
Many of you may not have met Melissa, Mason or Seth but Melissa would like you to know how much your messages of support mean to the family. Keep them coming."


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*You in Whistler next week?*

If so, Decline is throwing a party on Wednesday night (July 25th) at Garfinkels. Proceeds will go towards Stephen Murray's medical bills, etc.

Check it for more info.
http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=99337

Cheers,
EB


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Nyquist donates winnings check out this guy, one of the nicest things i think anyone could do

Ryan Nyquist showed Friday night why he is considered one of the nicest guys in the sport of BMX. After winning his second AST Dew Tour stop in a row in Cleveland, he announced he was donating his winnings ($15,000) to Stephen Murray and his family. Murray, of course, was injured last month during the BMX Dirt finals at Baltimore's Panasonic Open, the first Dew Tour stop. After winning that contest, Nyquist was visibly shaken by Murray's accident and the full extent of his injuries weren't known. Murray was paralyzed and after several operations in Baltimore was recently transported to Denver for further treatment.


----------



## mroneeyedboh (Sep 24, 2006)

wayy off topic. but does anyone have video of the crash? i dont want to see the CRASH but the accident. sucks, hope all recovery goes well..


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

does anyone know where to find the video of the crash


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

chicohigh5 said:


> does anyone know where to find the video of the crash


Read post #2 on this page fool.


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

thats the 06 one where he got up and walked away at the o7 one he was carried off by strecher fool


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

chicohigh5 said:


> thats the 06 one where he got up and walked away at the o7 one he was carried off by strecher fool


Reading comprehension is obviously not your strong point. Once again, read post number 2 on this page clown.


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

you are hella retarted it doesent say anything about a video of the crash show me where smart one


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

chicohigh5 said:


> you are hella retarted it doesent say anything about a video of the crash show me where smart one


go away please ut:


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

chicohigh5 said:


> you are hella retarted it doesent say anything about a video of the crash show me where smart one


If you are going to call some one retarded, at least spell it right. Blender is right. Go away.


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

im sorry but i just really want to see what went wrong i met steven once and he was a great guy and i just am curious to see what went wrong and i cant find a video anywhere so could you help me out


----------



## WoolSpyder (Jun 18, 2007)

You and your family has my prayers, hang in there man you'll make it through this.


----------



## mroneeyedboh (Sep 24, 2006)

damn that is kinda funny.... didn't even spell retarded right lol.


----------



## #156483 (Aug 3, 2007)

A video clip of the crash can be found here...

http://www.blinkx.com/videos/steven murray%20double%20backflip

it's shot from the crowd and not the official tv footage, and DOES NOT show him landing on his head. But you can see him lose control of the bike and see him falling head first. It'e the top link in the list, but if you click it you will be directed to myspace where the video was but is now deleted. HOWEVER blinkx saves previews of clips it links to.... so if you click the small video icon in the bottom right next to where it says "flash" ... you can see the preview capture which is just enough to see the crash.

some people may not like this being posted, and i would never post a link to the official footage because it's very graphic.. but this shows how he lost control without the horror of the impact, so i believe it is acceptable.

if not then i'm sure a moderator can delete it.

Get well soon steven.


----------



## Muttonchops (Jul 16, 2004)

Does anyone know where we can find updates about his condition? Seems like this thread should spend more time worrying about him than seeing the vid of his crash. I friggin cant bring myself to even click on the link.


----------



## Muttonchops (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.stephenmurray.org/

sorry...forgot about this


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

#156483 said:


> A video clip of the crash can be found here...
> 
> http://www.blinkx.com/videos/steven murray%20double%20backflip
> 
> ...


You created an account to post a video of Steven Murray being parylized? A video that none of Stevens freinds, family, or peers, wanted to be shown.
Rad.:thumbsup:


----------



## VPSer (Jun 22, 2004)

http://www.bmxtalk.com/index.php


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

anyone got a recent update on the guy........?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> anyone got a recent update on the guy........?


Saturday August 10th - From artin Murray

Sorry it has taken so long to do an update on Stephen. I know a lot of people have concerned about the lack of updates, but his condtion has been changing so much that i wanted to make sure he was more stable before we could let people know how his condition, as the updates quickly become out of date.

So, the biggest bonus of all is that he is really mentally strong and in good spirits. He is positive about everything and like he told me yesterday 'its the only way to be". This could be the biggest healer of all.

Two weeks ago, he could only manage 4 minutes off the ventilator (life support machine). On thursday, he managed two 2 hours 'weans' off the ventilaor so he is improving at a good rate on that front. The hospital are optimistic of getting stephen completely off the ventilator, its just going to take some time, maybe 4 - 8 weeks. Getting off this and being able to breathe on his own will make a lot of dfference to his rehab ability.

A few times a day they are able to adust his ventilator, allowing him to talk and communicate. This tires him out though so is there are only limited periods (1-2 hours) in the day when he can do this, although again as he becomes stronger this window will grow, as it has done from 20 minutes to 2 hours over the last 2 weeks.

He has very patchy sensation across various parts of his body, some parts of his arms, stomach and feet. He says this feels like a numb sensation and i'm sure this can only be a good sign. As for movement, he can shrug his shoulders consistently. Sometimes, he is able to very slightly move his knees inwards about an inch, although this takes about 30 secs from the time he thinks about moving his knees, to the movemet actually happening. Some days he is able to do this, some days he isn't but it can only be a positive sign.

His spirits are lifted by not only the great rehab team who work with him everyday, but by the friends and family who have been visiting. Stephens wife Melissa brought his little boy Mason out to see him and he just loves having him around. Some of Stephens other friends, Dale Holmes, TJ, Fuzzy, Scurto and Nasty have been out visiting which again has been a nice lift for him.

As those of you who know him will know, everything always happens to Stephen. Yesterday, he had to be taken to the dentist to have a tooth pulled out which had been giving him agony for the past few days, so he was a little groggy for the remainder of the day. As you can imagine, this wasn't a simple journey to the dentist with his condition but it went pretty smoothly in the end.

He is likely to be in Denver for at least aother 3 months, although as his condition is constanty changing its impossoble to put a date on this.

Thanks again for all the support, it realy is a huge comfort to Stephen.

Thanks

Martin


----------



## kauaibullit (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the updates, and best wishes from Kauai.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I saw an ESPN interview with him today. He is able to move his thumb and index fingers and his voice sounds healthy and strong. Considering his injuries I would say his progress is excellent. Hope to see him on his feet soon.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> I saw an ESPN interview with him today. He is able to move his thumb and index fingers and his voice sounds healthy and strong. Considering his injuries I would say his progress is excellent. Hope to see him on his feet soon.


Fo sho. Stephen is doing great considering every thing.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow. It looks hopeful.


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

chicohigh5 said:


> you are hella retarted it doesent say anything about a video of the crash show me where smart one


i dont mind sayin it,if you wanna sit there and get all fuzzy bout guys casin it out hard,go watch you tube crashes all day,get a life you dumb f#%king prick,:madman: there is no footage,for a reason,that reason is f#%kwits like yourself:nono:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

the guys an awesome rider...i hope he gets back in the scene

even if not the hardcore stuff and huge jumps he was doing, it'd be cool if he was riding again..... maybe a bike company?


----------



## DraVen (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i cnat even watch that jump vid at all gets me all prickle in side


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Vibes to you Stephen..the good ones


----------

